# Classic Hymer owners unite!



## horlix (Dec 15, 2013)

I have set up a page on Facebook named... Wait for it... Classic Hymers. I would really appreciate it if any owners who frequent the book of faces could stop by and share any pictures and experiences they've got. Many Thanks.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 16, 2013)

horlix said:


> I have set up a page on Facebook named... Wait for it... Classic Hymers. I would really appreciate it if any owners who frequent the book of faces could stop by and share any pictures and experiences they've got. Many Thanks.


You could also start a thread here for people like me who hate facebook and refuse to go on it instead of using this forum to promote your facebook page


----------



## mickpamg (Jan 2, 2014)

*Classic Hymers*

Did a search on Facebook but cannot find it ?


----------



## Rodeo (Jan 12, 2014)

*I dont even know how to use facebook!*

?


----------



## Gemani2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Facebook? Never have .... Never will! 

But do have a classic hymer!


----------



## K9d (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm another of the classic Hymer good, Facebook bad bunch.

Love my Hymer and admire the build quality, hate Facebook and its attempts to invade every aspect of life.


----------



## Makzine (Jan 12, 2014)

Another here likewise, facebook not good, classic Hymer good :wave:


----------



## Tezza (Jan 12, 2014)

Dont have a hymer...searched FB but cant find the page or group....maybe you could put a link here?


----------



## crosscut (Jan 12, 2014)

I do have a classic Hymer, :wave:

I've subscribed to the thread, post a link to the FB page when it's going and I'll do the thing.

This thread could also be interesting if we post some pictures etc.







here's mine, this picture was taken by the chap I bought it off.

I'll get taking some pictures soon, I still haven't properly washed it, it's a big job doing it properly. We have used it quite a lot though since we got it in September. Most of the "new owner" issues are sorted now, I've learnt a lot from this forum and just getting stuck in and taking things apart.
It's fantastic how old machines like this are repairable with basic tools and easy to source parts.
Even if I could afford it I would still probably want an old one over a newer model.


----------



## Makzine (Jan 12, 2014)

crosscut said:


> I do have a classic Hymer, :wave:
> 
> This thread could also be interesting if we post some pictures etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## horlix (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys, I appreciate Facebook isn't everyones cup of tea. Totally respect your thoughts good and bad. Im not trying gain popularity or make a name for myself, just share thoughts and pictures. This site and other forums are still the best source for information for sure. I wouldn't have been able to get half the information i needed to buy my Hymer without forums like this.


----------



## Irishmist (Apr 15, 2014)

*Saying Hello to all with an extra nudge to the classic hymer folks*

I really have to agree that I'm from the school of Facebook dislike but I have passed by the classic hymer page and can only see positivity and good intent. So thumbs up to the that!

I'm into restoration as a job and and a way of life for the last 30 years. Boats and old properties in interesting locations have been some of my passions, now I find myself setting off on a classic hymer obsession and have bought a 30 year old s660 hymer merc from the nicest of couples. I know very little as yet but look forward to learning and giving the old girl some TLC .

Here she is:


----------



## david turner (May 10, 2014)

*Hi im also a Hymer owner*



Irishmist said:


> I really have to agree that I'm from the school of Facebook dislike but I have passed by the classic hymer page and can only see positivity and good intent. So thumbs up to the that!
> 
> I'm into restoration as a job and and a way of life for the last 30 years. Boats and old properties in interesting locations have been some of my passions, now I find myself setting off on a classic hymer obsession and have bought a 30 year old s660 hymer merc from the nicest of couples. I know very little as yet but look forward to learning and giving the old girl some TLC .
> 
> Here she is:View attachment 21541



Hi i also have a 1985 fiat HYMER what im restoring but the only thing that lets my van down is the engine its just so slow the last owner even painted a snail on the back?.what engine is in your merc?


----------



## wendywo (May 10, 2014)

mine is a bit newer but I love it  sorry no good with face book


----------



## K9d (May 10, 2014)

david turner said:


> Hi i also have a 1985 fiat HYMER what im restoring but the only thing that lets my van down is the engine its just so slow the last owner even painted a snail on the back?.what engine is in your merc?



Embrace the slower pace, I very rarely go above 50mph in mine, 1988 2.5 diesel with a turbo added at a later date, one of the best improvements I made was fitting cruise control, get on a motorway flick on the cruise at 50 then sit back and relax.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 10, 2014)

Irishmist said:


> I really have to agree that I'm from the school of Facebook dislike but I have passed by the classic hymer page and can only see positivity and good intent. So thumbs up to the that!
> 
> I'm into restoration as a job and and a way of life for the last 30 years. Boats and old properties in interesting locations have been some of my passions, now I find myself setting off on a classic hymer obsession and have bought a 30 year old s660 hymer merc from the nicest of couples. I know very little as yet but look forward to learning and giving the old girl some TLC .
> 
> Here she is:View attachment 21541



thats one nice looking motor and i love the picture ,somehow it looks so homely ,and i wish i was settling down for a nice night in it


----------



## horlix (May 10, 2014)

Great looking Hymers!, I have a s660 from 93 and it has a Mercedes 2.9 5 cylinder engine with 200Km on the clock and cruises nicely at 90kph. The 660 has an aftermarket turbo fitted but this really only helps on hills to give her a little more umpf. I would say the top end speed hasn't changed with the turbo having compared this with other owners. Personally if your getting a reasonable return on fuel i would stay as you are. Maybe ensure all the fuel lines and tank are cleaned out and filters are changed at some point soon. A few forums and a gent on the FB page had an issue similar to yours and found a restriction within the fuel line from the tank, once cleaned It gave him smoother performance and 15kph extra. Its a funny one the old Facebook debate, The only reason i started the page was so other owners of Hymers could become a bit more interactive. There are a growing number of people who own Fiats, Mercedes and others who enjoy the page and post some great pictures and discuss places they have been plus maintenance issues and tips. To me its another point of resource but as i stated in my previous post "forums" are an invaluable place to get information and started long before the emergence of Facebook and other networking sites. I will continue to respectfully use both channels.


----------



## horlix (May 10, 2014)

And if any one would like to have a look here is the correct link. https://www.facebook.com/classichymers


----------



## antiqueman (May 10, 2014)

Irishmist said:


> I really have to agree that I'm from the school of Facebook dislike but I have passed by the classic hymer page and can only see positivity and good intent. So thumbs up to the that!
> 
> 
> Here she is:View attachment 21541



What the orange circle for please?


----------



## Tezza33 (May 10, 2014)

david turner said:


> its just so slow the last owner even painted a snail on the back??


That is the MCC emblem


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 10, 2014)

We've got Continental Vanco's on our Mercedes Hymer: does that make us ultra-exclusive?
Janet and John


----------



## Tezza33 (May 10, 2014)

I still have winter tyres on mine so I have been frozen out altogether View attachment 22397


----------



## horlix (May 10, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## horlix (May 10, 2014)

and so without further a do the new page is now https://www.facebook.com/classichymers

Jon


----------



## horlix (May 10, 2014)

My pleasure David. Hope to see you around


----------



## mark61 (May 10, 2014)

Nah!, should have kept it as just Mercs. :lol-053:


----------



## horlix (May 10, 2014)

No chance Mark, the people have spoken!..


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 10, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I still have winter tyres on mine so I have been frozen out altogether View attachment 22397



Better tread carefully then!


----------



## Tezza33 (May 10, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Better tread carefully then!


I will John, I have had a goodyear so far


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 10, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I will John, I have had a goodyear so far



God, this thread is getting tiresome.......


----------



## antiqueman (May 11, 2014)

horlix said:


> and so without further a do the new page is now https://www.facebook.com/classichymers
> 
> Jon



still not sure why folk would look for help on faceache when this is a super helpful site no matter what shed you drive??
why not point folk on faceache here, advert on facache if you own motorhome etc try wildcamping. must work look at all the replies.:nospam:


----------



## antiqueman (May 11, 2014)

*wow*



tezza33 said:


> I still have winter tyres on mine so I have been frozen out altogether View attachment 22397



have you seen the tires on that:dance:


----------



## Tezza33 (May 11, 2014)

antiqueman said:


> have you seen the tires on that:dance:


They have to be blown up twice a day and my pump doesn't work,  but I do my best :lol-049:


----------



## horlix (May 11, 2014)

I agree with your comments David. Forums hold a wealth of knowledge and unbelievably some posters on the Facebook page don't realise that these gems exist which is why I've posted a few forums up so be people can use them to ask questions and gain information on their Motorhomes. I am from the older school who has used forums like this to voice and ask over many years and will continue to do so. Facebook has its limitations with regard to separation of posts so eventually it gets lost in the feed and so for that reason ill always refer anyone to forums if they have a specific query. also a handy feature on this forum and a few others is i can bounce threads direct onto the page (only just cottoned on to that). Love it or hate it Facebook is here to stay and there will always be lovers and haters and I'm certainly not trying to convert or preach the word just offer a page to view should it take your fancy.


----------



## Nunny666 (Jun 8, 2014)

Here's my hymer b534 ,


----------

